# why I love Rec Softball



## Stink box (Feb 4, 2010)

Did not see a spot to post this...so if I have posted it in an incorrect spot pls move it...

I love softball for many reasons. I love scoring from first base on a gapper, I love sliding head first to beat a throw from the outfield, I love sweating so much I could ring my shirt out, I love the feeling before a big game, I love knowing that I can hit a hole and nobody can stop it even though they know it's coming, I love competition, I love winning, I love hanging with the team, but most of all I love the smell of my glove!!! What do you love about softball???


----------



## mau (Sep 6, 2005)

all of the above..except anything to do with running fast.love throwing guys out from the outfield.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Having a team 30 and above put a whopping on a team that is under 24:coolgleam


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Stink box said:


> Did not see a spot to post this...so if I have posted it in an incorrect spot pls move it...
> 
> I love softball for many reasons. I love scoring from first base on a gapper, I love sliding head first to beat a throw from the outfield, I love sweating so much I could ring my shirt out, I love the feeling before a big game, I love knowing that I can hit a hole and nobody can stop it even though they know it's coming, I love competition, I love winning, I love hanging with the team, but most of all I love the smell of my glove!!! What do you love about softball???


...beating guys that love softball WAY too much!


----------

